# [SOLVED] Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

I apologize if this is the wrong forum for this thread, however I thought I'd start here. I have tried pretty much everything I can find online to fix my problem and nothing works. 

All my computers work fine, and the PS3 is able to recognize my wireless network and accepts my WEP password. It claims to find an IP address when I try to connect, but when I log into my router it just shows 0.0.0.0 for the device. It keeps saying no internet connection due to a DNS error - however I have tried pretty much everything for a DNS - including all the open one's I can find, in addition to just leaving it as shown on the router, and keeping it same as default gateway - as has been suggested on other forums.

I have also tried opening a DMZ on the router using a static IP address, but still can't get it to work... same problem.

I think it all stems from the fact that I am unable to properly add a static IP address to my router because it "doesn't recognize" the MAC address of my PS3 (which starts with a8, instead of a 00 - and no, it won't let me put a 0 in front of it.)

any help would be GREATLY appreciated, I am starting to question my PS3 purchase...

Hazey


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

It's best to configure with Manual IP to your PS3.


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Thanks for the suggestion,

I have tried manual configuration, still getting the same error message


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

See if this guide helps to setup your PS3 with your D-Link router.

Post an update please.


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

spent the past hour going through that entire thing (much of it I had already tried) and still not working, still saying DNS error (80710102)

aaargh

been at it at least 10-15 hours by now, in total

serenity NOW!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Let's try changing the PS3's DNS to Public DNS's, here's the complete guide. Hang in there, I know it's tough.


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Okay I just tried that and still nothing - same DNS error

Things thing is effed up... sometimes it can't find the IP address at all (the PS3), then about 5 minutes later I will try again just for the heck of it - without changing a single thing, and it finds an IP but gives me the DNS error

thanks for the attempt!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Power Cycle your Devices:

1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

====================
If unsuccessful, download the most recent firmware for your router then install it. See if it helps, if not. Remove the Network Security for now and see if you're PS3 can connect.


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Did the power cycle, no luck
I am using the most recent firmware
If i plug in directly through ethernet it works... so I know the problem is somewhere in the router wireless stuff. problem is, I can't keep it plugged in I need it to be wireless

Any other ideas? lol thanks for your help with this


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

I'm going to buy a new router tomorrow, apparently TONS of people have problems with PS3 and D-Link

thanks for all your help, I haven't found one person with my router who has it working so I guess you can let others know if they post on here

cheers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

You may want to consider a Lynksis, just a suggestion.


----------



## sheldo (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Hi hazey313 -

So what the final outcome? I'm having the EXACT same problem as you (same router) and for the life of me can't connect. I've given up on having security on my router (couldn't connect with it on) and I too get the DNS error.

I'm really starting to hate my PS3.


----------



## hazey313 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

Hi Sheldo,

I bought a new router (netgear), plugged it in and BINGO - worked right away.

Don't waste any more time, I spent probably 50 hours of my time with that stupid router,

good luck!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Setting up wireless PS3 using D-Link DIR 615*

*hazey313*...thanks for the feedback. We're glad that everything is all sorted out.


----------

